# She's spooked and I need HELP



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't know how to help Brandy, and I'm frightened. She's absolutely terrified at something I can't see. 

It started last night. She bolted from the laundry room (aka the Dog Room), frightened, as if she was being chased. She ran around the house, looking over her shoulder. 

Later I took her outside, and she was dodging SOMETHING, trying to get away from IT, and it took me a long time to wrestle her back inside. Once inside, she started banging her body at the door to get out again. 

Jenna picked up on it at one point, talking to me and jumping up on me (which she never does). For most of the night, the dogs were panting nervously, sitting straight upright on the bed, watching the open bedroom door. 

Today has been normal UNTIL I put Brandy's food down. She started to take the first bite, let out a scream and charged from the room. She jumped from one piece of furniture to the other, 'talked' to me frantically while shaking uncontrollably. This is the first time she's refused food, even when I brought it to her. 

I've checked the house inside out, and can't find any reason for her behavior. I'm at a loss. I just don't know how to help her. If I took her to the vet, they might think I'm nuts. 

She's acting absolutely terrified. What do I do now??????


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

how strange that they were both affected by "It" ... i have no clue what it could be, i'm sorry i'm no help... i just wish you luck in figuring it out :crossfing


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh wow! I just don't know what to say. What is in that room besides washer & dryer? I'm assuming they weren't running at the time making unusual noises (too obvious, I'm sure). I hope you figure it out soon. Poor baby.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Nothing was running either time she got spooked while in that room. There's the washer, dryer, freezer, a cabinet, their 3 kuranda beds, and their dog bowls. 

Absolutely no unusual smells, or noises, from what I can sense.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

was she eating the first time she got freaked out as well? you said it happened again after she was eating, so maybe it has something to do with the food? or something in the food? i have no idea, i'm just throwing it out there....


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

missmarstar said:


> was she eating the first time she got freaked out as well? you said it happened again after she was eating, so maybe it has something to do with the food? or something in the food? i have no idea, i'm just throwing it out there....



I was thinking the same thing. is it different food? maybe someone put something on the food? just grasping. I do hope you find out what the problem is tho. let us know.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Ronna (Mar 24, 2007)

Maybe she had a pain or something like that and the other dog reacted to it? I don't know, just a nurse talking. Has she been having bowel movements? Maybe the vet should take a look at her. I don't think she will think you are crazy at all, just a loving parent.

Ronna
Amanda we miss you
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

No, the first time was well after they had eaten. 

I'm grasping for ideas too. This is just too weird!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Ronna said:


> Maybe she had a pain or something like that and the other dog reacted to it? I don't know, just a nurse talking. Has she been having bowel movements? Maybe the vet should take a look at her. I don't think she will think you are crazy at all, just a loving parent.
> 
> Ronna
> Amanda we miss you
> Dallie & Karlie


I've palpated everywhere on her body, and she doesn't appear to be painful. Her bowel movements are normal.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

This is weird isnt it. Did she see someone or something at the window that might have scared her in the laundry room?? Do you think there might have been a mouse in the laundry room that scared her??


----------



## dana (Dec 3, 2006)

ghost,.................:uhoh::uhoh:..........................:curtain:


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

hmmm i hope its just a fluke and doesn't happen again.... i know i've had pets (dogs and cats) have all had cases of the "ghosts" as i called them... the cats would stare at a random spot in space and their eyes would get all big and i'd look and be like "seriously.... what are you staring at?!!" 

this does sound like something different though, but i hope either way you figure out what it might be and you and your pups can rest easy


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

There are no windows in the room. 

I considered the mouse scenario. But I was standing right there the second time it happened, and there was NOTHING. 

I just took both dogs into the room individually, and neither one showed any fear or hesitation. Whatever spooked Brandy isn't there now. 

Either she's having hallucinations or we have a ghost.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh I so wish I could offer some help. This must be so upsetting. Assuming this isn't some kind of physical thing... the only I could think of to do would be to go sit on the floor in the laundry room for a while to show her that it's okay.

I'd definitely call a vet though, especially if continues to do this in more places than just the laundry room.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

HELP!!!! It's NOT just Brandy and it has nothing to do with the laundry room!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just took Jenna for a walk. All was normal until we got to the street. She stopped, started looking around and got frantic. She started jumping on me (which she NEVER does), talking nonstop, and was completely out of control. It took everything I had to get her back inside the house without her knocking me over. 

She was so scared that she peed and pooped while she was jumping around. 

Once I got her inside, she immediately calmed down. What in the world is going on??????


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Where do you live if I might ask--city, state


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Just north of Houston, TX


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Hi,

I was thinking some sort of physical ailment at first, such as a tapeworm maybe, but with the other dog acting strangely outdoors I don't know what to say.Please keep us posted on this one. Very intriguing!

Helaine


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG ...I got chills....I would definately consult the vet....he wont think your nuts....your dogs are seeing something we cant.....


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Have you had or are you under any kind of weather alert right now?? Looked at weather.com but couldn't tell


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I was going to bed, but this has my attention. Sound...they may be hearing and reacting to a sound that you cannot hear. Do you have military aircraft or something similar that may fly overhead? Maybe your neighbors have some sort of high frequency equipment? It's certainly strange...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We've got a storm coming. But this is Houston and we've always got storms coming. The dogs are used to the wet weather. 

Kimm, sound makes sense. It could hurt their ears without us even knowing it's there. I can't see or hear any aircraft or any other machinery. That's not to say something isn't operating. 

This is just nuts.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Depending on conditions the leading and sometimes back edge of a high pressure ridge can build up positive charges in the air that we are completely unaware of, but animals can sense. They both could be extremely sensitive to changes in the air around them. The ridge can ebb and flow as the front comes forward--you might be able to test it by the old kids trick--run a comb thru your hair 3-5 times and then hold it above the hair on your arm--you'll get some static raise but if it stands straight up you've got positive charges.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I hope that's all it is. Brandy has lived with storms all of her life. Jenna is from Alabama, so these Southern electrical type storms should be old news to her as well. 

Thanks, Steve. They're calm now, so I'm hoping we can all get some much needed rest tonight.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh wow! I wish we could figure this out. Poor baby. How long does it take her to calm back down once this happens?

Have you considered checking her vision to see if she's seeing clearly? Possibly darken the house & rearrange some furniture to see if she motivates smoothly around obstacles?


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

I wonder if some neighbor kid has one of those dog whistles and is messing around with it. Originally I thought maybe there was some critter in the wall that scared her but since it's happening outside too, that can't be it. I hope you find out soon what it is.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> I wonder if some neighbor kid has one of those dog whistles and is messing around with it. Originally I thought maybe there was some critter in the wall that scared her but since it's happening outside too, that can't be it. I hope you find out soon what it is.


I wondered that too but forgot to mention that.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Sound is a pretty good guess. I hadn't thought about that. There's so much that we can't hear. 

Slightly off-topic, but still related to sounds we can't hear... have you seen this?
A Ring Tone Meant to Fall on Deaf Ears - New York Times

It's a sound that is supposedly heard by young people and dogs. Folks over 40 can't hear it. Maybe you've got a teenaged neighbor that downloaded the ring tone?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Buffy & Abby's Mom said:


> I wonder if some neighbor kid has one of those dog whistles and is messing around with it. Originally I thought maybe there was some critter in the wall that scared her but since it's happening outside too, that can't be it. I hope you find out soon what it is.


We only have one neighbor close by. They've got two kids. I think I'll call them and ask.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

The neighbor was clueless. The only thing he thought might be happening is the satellite dishes we both use for Internet might be making a noise now and then. 

If something was hurting their ears, they would have that kind of reaction. It's the only thing that makes sense.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yikes. If you were a new poster I might think you were kidding, or kind of lopsided, you know? But I know you, you've been around awhile and I believe you that something very strange is happening.

Gosh, maybe you have a UFO? No way, someone would see that, I hope?? A ghost? I don't believe in ghosts but sometimes things happen that make me go hmmmm....maybe you DO have a ghost? But if it is a ghost, why is it following you out on walks? 

The most reasonable explanation is some kind of sound that you can't hear but the dogs can. But it would have to be some kind of sound that the dogs don't normally hear and a sound that is very intense, I would think, in order for them both to have that kind of reaction. 

I'm very curious !!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Have they run the public alert alarm horns recently? If you have those in your area they might be emitting a sound frequency the dogs can hear.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

If it keeps happening inside and out, I think of weather changes. They say that animals are very sensitive to that. My sister had a golden at one time that never reacted to weather but all of a sudden just started shaking when a storm was coming. The vet said maybe he was outside when a lightning hit somewhere close and it scared him forever. 
I would also check the inside of their mouth to see if there is anything stuck in the teeth and is bothering them when they bite down sometimes. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

This is going to sound weird but it is something that happens in Wisconsin called stray voltage. It is primarily on farms, but who knows? It is basically stray electricity in the ground, and it has shocked farm animals and farmers alike. It hurts, and so they respond as if they are in pain, because they are.

The scream and the shaking sound as if they could be pain related. One response of dogs to pain is shaking. Of course, so is fear.

Have you been able to observe any other dogs in your house or yard?

The other, kind of weird possibility, is that they are reacting to something they sense coming. A few years back, while I was at work, a tornado came through and blew down some trees in my yard, and took off part of my roof. Luckily, I had known we were in for a storm (although not a tornado!) and all the dogs were in crates in the basement. All but one of the dogs ended up fearful of storms after that.

My oldest girl is the only one I have left who was here for the storm. She always seems to know when there will be a bad storm, and won't go out to the day kennels at all. At least twice, she has "predicted" a storm when the weather man didn't.

Keep us posted on what you find out.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Stray voltage? I think I'd rather have a ghost!


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Good Lord... that is spooky... I would go for the stray voltage or static in the air... hope it has nothing to do with ghosts... though, come to think of it, ghosts are stray energy, aren't they? I hope it all goes away soon..


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Are your dogs noise sensitive or phobic? How are they with fireworks, etc?

Wonder if they're hearing something you're not...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Here's the scoop: 

My shih tzu is the one who is storm-phobic and who would predict ANY weather change. He's been completely normal during these episodes. The only thing that the goldens are phobic about is Jenna, being phobic of power outages. I think the dead silence terrifies her. 

In the last two days, nothing unusual has happened after these incidents, so I don't think they were predicting any bad weather. 

I think the goldens ARE acting as if they are being attacked and in pain, and can't get away from it. So sound makes perfect sense. I certainly haven't heard anything unusual, and a call to my nearest neighbor (we live on 5 acres) confirmed that his cavalier and two horses are acting normally. 

So I don't think it's weather but rather SOMETHING that is making a noise humans can't hear. It's happened two days in a row, at the same time of day. DH is home today so if it happens again maybe he can help me figure it out. 

Thanks everyone. Your common sense response (even the ghost ones!) really helped to calm my nerves.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Hmmmm, I'm going to check the US Geological site for any seismic activity in your area...any history of Earthquake or tremor? Has your house been under- mined in the past? Could it be 'settling'? Since no one around you is having similar experiences, it could be limited to your immediate area.....sound is a good guess too, but ground movement, unsensed by us, comes to my mind first.....I'll be back


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

The same time each day? That is very curious indeed.


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

That is so wierd. My moms cairin terrier has been acting the same way the last few nights. She starts panting and running and her heart is beating like crazy she tries to find a place to hide but only for a minute then she is back running around terrified. Its been like the last three or four nights and its all night. She is fine in the morning. I wouldnt have believed it but i saw it last night.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Geeze, y'all are scaring me!! Now I'm thinking of War of the Worlds and Signs.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

As Jo Ellen said, I'm honestly a very calm, common sense kind of person. Gotgoldens: I'm glad you mentioned similar behavior from someone else's dogs. Maybe my two aren't hallucinating afterall.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Dogs are very good about sensing things we don't. Something is definitely happening ... but _what ???_

Maybe the Pentagon knows LOL

Seriously, I don't mean to make light of this. It's just so mysterious! 

I wonder what Bill Nye the Science Guy would say ??


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I work for someone in Radio Astronomy so some of the comments made me smile...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, nothing on the USGS for the area.....and I missed the part about the same time each day.....

Are they building anything major nearby? Blasting? Is there a generator (BIG) system near and they fire it up at the same time each day? A dam? 

Very interesting, and i'm sure it has you really concerned....keep us posted and hugs to your scaredy girls.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Radio astronomy .... hmmmm, maybe "they" are visiting the Southern states. I watched a show on Larry King recently ... one of our very famous astronauts (can't remember his name) said he really did believe in extraterrestrial beings. There were quite a few very highly upstanding science type people that were saying they were certain.

Things that make you go _hmmmm_. Maybe we should be watching our skies a bit more


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

We're on the outskirts of town. No dams, no military bases, no excavation, etc. etc. 

Obviously there IS something ... time to find my deerstalker hat and play Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Great visual there, BrandysMom


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Radio astronomy .... hmmmm, maybe "they" are visiting the Southern states. I watched a show on Larry King recently ... one of our very famous astronauts (can't remember his name) said he really did believe in extraterrestrial beings. There were quite a few very highly upstanding science type people that were saying they were certain.
> 
> Things that make you go _hmmmm_. Maybe we should be watching our skies a bit more


Hmmmmm, how far from Roswell are you, lol! Just kidding


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

Maybe you could play an am radio during the day and the tv then you could see if there is any static or snow (radio, tv) when this happens? I know that with am radio you can tell if a storm is in the area because of the static, so you would know if there is any change in the am range of sound waves, also the tv runs on a different modulation so you could tell there. The only thing I could suggest is to get some kind of sound wave receiver (kind of like an oscilliscope) and see what is happening in the range of a dogs hearing.

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

or maybe a baby monitor 

I know this is not funny. It's just so weird!


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

any news?

bump

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

While weeding today I was thinking of what could be causing this behavior...I remembered as a kid, in my bedroom watching my tiny b/w tv...I could hear Dad on his CB. It didn't happen all the time, but it did happen many times over the years!

Now some days at certain times in the morning...the TV has a static snow storm for a few minutes and then it back to normal...not sure if a neighbor has a CB radio, but they are similar incidents.

Any New News?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> or maybe a baby monitor
> 
> I know this is not funny. It's just so weird!


Way off topic, but we had a baby monitor when my youngest was an infant. So did the neighbors. I could hear every word they were saying! :doh:


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Since it has only happened a few times, and for 10-15 minutes at a time, it's so hard to pin down. It's not like I can walk up and down the street yelling out, "Is anyone generating any strange electrical currents or sound waves??" (Guess I could, but my neighbors might tell their children to stay far far far away from me from then on.) 

So I guess I can just be happy that it didn't happen again today. At least not so far. 

I honestly don't know how I'll ever pin down the cause.


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Do you possibly have bats in your walls? They emit a high pitched noise that isn't audible to humans but maybe the dogs can hear it. My son owns a Wildlife Control business and he calls the month of August "h*ll month". This is the time of year that the baby bats are learning to fly and they sometimes get lost and come out of light fixtures, plumbing, etc . Of course, having bats in the house may be scarier to some people than having ghosts...LOL.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Just call Ghostbusters! lol

I can't figure this out either! Strange to say the least! All I can think of is dogs have suce acute hearing and they can see things we cannot see. Sounds like whatever it was is gone now

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Do you possibly have bats in your walls? They emit a high pitched noise that isn't audible to humans but maybe the dogs can hear it. My son owns a Wildlife Control business and he calls the month of August "h*ll month". This is the time of year that the baby bats are learning to fly and they sometimes get lost and come out of light fixtures, plumbing, etc . Of course, having bats in the house may be scarier to some people than having ghosts...LOL.


I think I've ruled out anything in the house because both Jenna and Brandy have also freaked out while outside. 

JSM: If it's a ghost, I hope it decides to make friends instead of terrorizing my dogs! Or I WILL call ghostbusters!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Brandy's Mom said:


> Since it has only happened a few times, and for 10-15 minutes at a time, it's so hard to pin down. It's not like I can walk up and down the street yelling out, "Is anyone generating any strange electrical currents or sound waves??" (Guess I could, but my neighbors might tell their children to stay far far far away from me from then on.)
> 
> So I guess I can just be happy that it didn't happen again today. At least not so far.
> 
> I honestly don't know how I'll ever pin down the cause.


Find out if your neighbors have dogs. If they're behaving the same way you might all be able to pin down the issue. Could be someone just visiting a neighbor using something and then they leave.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

gold'nchocolate said:


> Do you possibly have bats in your walls? They emit a high pitched noise that isn't audible to humans but maybe the dogs can hear it. My son owns a Wildlife Control business and he calls the month of August "h*ll month". This is the time of year that the baby bats are learning to fly and they sometimes get lost and come out of light fixtures, plumbing, etc . Of course, having bats in the house may be scarier to some people than having ghosts...LOL.


I was thinking the same thing. That is the only thing that made sense to me after everything else checked out and the bats could be nesting. Just a thought. I would definitely check out that possibility. And if there are no bats, then definitely call Bill Murray and his crew.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Find out if your neighbors have dogs. If they're behaving the same way you might all be able to pin down the issue. Could be someone just visiting a neighbor using something and then they leave.


I checked on the neighbor's cavalier, but he's been acting normal. Our own shih tzu has also been acting normal. It's just the goldens (but then we all know how superior they are!)


----------



## kalkid (Feb 22, 2007)

We had a some wasps or hornets build a nest at my mom's house and we found out because our lab at the time would stand at the wall growling and barking because he could hear them but we couldn't.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

There are insects around here, but nothing new in the last few days. 

Whatever it is has really spooked Brandy, who is the most timid of our three dogs. She's now refusing to go outside for walks. She'll rush out to do her business, then rush back inside. 

If this continues much longer, I'm going to have to find a behaviorist.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Racoons..*

Once we had racoons in our attic and laying in bed one Saturday morning we heard them scratching on the ceiling and our dog was going nuts!

Sounded like someone was in the house.

**This may sound crazy, but is it possible she saw a ghost?


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow--how very weird! This would drive me nuts until I figured it out.

Any chance you live underneath/near any of those really high voltage power lines??


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

No high voltage power lines anywhere near us. It's all very strange indeed. 

No episodes the last couple of days BUT Brandy is now skittish about going outside at that time of evening. It took two of us to coax her outside to go potty last night. Her tail was firmly between her legs and there was fear in her eyes. I feel awful that I can't protect my baby!


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

My vote is with stray voltage. Penny had an encounter with her invisible fence which is not stray voltage but a shock none the less. She acted just like Brandy...terrified, refused to go outside, then very reluctant and finally confident again because it didn't happen again. A shock will scare the bejeezus out of them because even for them with their sight and hearing: there's NOTHING THERE!! THAT really scares them.

My experience with stray voltage involved the horses and putting an electric heater in their water tank...something we had done before. We put it in, filled it up and then watch as the horses came up to get a drink. They'd reach for the water and then jerk their head back and move away, all spooked. I watched for a while and mentioned to the Mr. that they were reacting as if they were getting a shock. I'd never heard of stray voltage. And it wasn't that water that was shocking them. They never got their muzzles in the water before spooking. The stray voltage was around and near the water. We changed water heaters and never had another problem.

It definitely sounds electrical to me.

The Mr. thinks it's hearing because all dogs would react to electrical the same way and he thinks dogs don't all hear the same. Maybe a frequency that bothers one dog maybe just a little less than needed to bother another dog. And because it inside as well as outside he says it's not electrical.

I think it's definitely either hearing or feeling because they can identify something they see or smell. I know the airport is on the north side of Houston...maybe something with that. You could call operations and see if some sort of testing was being done.

I hope everything is going okay, I really feel for Brandy and you. I know how upsetting when Penny got shocked. It was the Mr.'s fault and believe me: being in the doghouse was W-A-A-A-Y-Y-Y-Y to good for him.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

It just happened again with Brandy, and it was the worst ever!!! She was outside with DH and me, in yet another part of the yard. Doing great, smiling, healing nicely (for a change) and suddenly becomes a bucking bronco, completely terrified, tearing a toenail so that it started bleeding, and vocalizing nonstop. We brought her inside where she darted around the house like a maniac, foaming at the mouth, panting and completely terrorized. 

Jenna, meanwhile, was totally fine as was Charlie. It took Brandy several more minutes to calm down. 

*I think we've ruled out electrical because Brandy was also reacting inside, where Jenna was NOT reacting. *

I'm going to find a behaviorist. Even if we never discover what's causing this, we need to figure out how to react.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

If you ever decide to call Ghost Busters, please don't ever think about the Pillsbury Dough Boy.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I googled "very high pitched ear piercing sound" and got this article about cell phones and kid's hearing.

"Kids Using High-Pitched Ringtones Inaudible to Adults (What About You?)
By Peter Kirn
Related: cellphones, children, hearing, print, ringtones, trends & more

In case you haven’t seen it yet, The New York Times reports today that New York-area schoolkids have resorted to an unusual solution to cellphone bans. Apparently unaware of phones’ vibrate mode, the students have opted for an incredibly annoying ringtone pitched at 17,000 Hz. Theoretically, “adults” shouldn’t be able to hear that. (The real issue is middle-aged adults, an ironic choice in New York schools where many of the faculty are younger.) I also think that’s a liberal estimate of hearing loss; while most people lose some of their high-end hearing as they age, the numbers from the private security firm quoted in the article seem a little odd — 12,000 Hz for a 50-year-old? I hope not! (Better cover your ears on the subways, huh?)

A Ring Tone Meant to Fall on Deaf Ears [NYTimes.com; registration required and free story may expire]

The upshot of all of this is that there’s a free, if primitive, hearing test in the article (and presumably, all over the Web where these students are getting it). Hearing loss is a major problem; according to Aetna and the Harvard Medical School, 24% and 40% of adults over age 65 have difficulty hearing, and thirty percent of people over age 85 are deaf in at least one ear. For a better hearing test, here’s a free online example (I’m sure there are others online, and of course this does NOT substitute for a medical exam . . . nor can it measure just how annoying a kid with a cell phone can be):

Free Hearing Test

Anyone out there know what typical hearing loss figures are around middle age? (Lately, every time I write something some real experts show up out of nowhere, which is a pleasant experience!)"


could one of your neighbors (i know that they are not that close) have a kid with a cell phone that is doing this?

Hope this helps.

createdigitalmusic.com/?p=1

I just googled dog whistle hz and found out that a dog whistle is anywhere from 16000 to 22000 hz. that would fit in the range of the cell phone and most people don't think about cell phones bothering dogs.

ask your neighbors if any of their children have new cell phones? the parents would not be able to hear the ear piercing phone to know it could bother dogs.
There is a picture of the cell phone (motorola I think) on the website. 
?????
It's a motorola motorazr dg
ask what cell phone they have?

sound logical?
beth, moose and angel
__________________
__________________


----------



## Bucksmom (Jul 19, 2007)

I haven't had any thoughts that would be helpful, but I've been worried about your baby. Maybe someone suggested this, but I vote for a vet trip if she hasn't been already. Her behavior could just be upsetting the other one. Buck and Scout were like that. 

On the ringtones, you can get those on any phone. My husband has one and drives us crazy with it. He has hearing loss and can't hear it, but it is painful to me and the kids. Ann can't stand it either.


----------



## dmfla (Aug 1, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> If you ever decide to call Ghost Busters, please don't ever think about the Pillsbury Dough Boy.


lol, that was a classic

I've been following this and I can't think of an explanation that would cause one dog to react and not the other and for them to react at different times is really odd. I am intriqued to find out whats going on. The suspence (SP) is killing me, this is the "Who shot JR of doggie world"


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

DH turned up both of his hearing aids and walked the property and the house. Just around the area that Brandy freaked, he picked up a very high frequency squeal. That definitely would have caused both of the dogs to freak and probably hurt their ears. 

The question becomes: what is it? why doesn't it happen in the same place every time? And why doesn't the shih tzu pick it up? 

I'm not savvy enough about sound waves to take this much further on my own. But I do plan to contact the electric company as a start. Until then, I'm hoping a behaviorist can give me some tips on calming the dogs down so that they don't injure themselves and me anymore.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe something is buried in your yard, something from WWII like a .... bomb or a grenade ? :doh:

Have no idea ... but sure glad you have found at least a clue. 

Still thinking War of the Worlds too :doh::doh::doh:


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

As luck would have it, another rescue volunteer works for the electric company and is taking charge of making sure our home is thoroughly checked out. Now I can only pray that the problem IS electrical in nature. If not, we'll be back to square one.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I would assume its something to do with electricity or sound, but if it can't be found out you might consider calling a Catholic priest and just asking if they might have insight. I'm not catholic, but the church does formal training on um...the unworldly bad stuff. Of which I'm a firm believer.

I hope you figure it out Brandy's Mom. This is a major problem from the sound of it.


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm glad to hear you're narrowing down the possibilities. It makes sense that it's some high frequency sound that's causing the problem. It'll be very interesting to find out what the source is.

Good luck!


----------



## GilbertDK (Aug 31, 2007)

*High pitch or low pitch frequencies*

This does indeed sound like a strange problem. This is something I know a little about, having worked with electrical systems and emmiters for some time. I would be 99% sure that this is caused by high (but possibly also low) pitch. There are many real time applications for this, both civil and military. Our hearing range is way less than that of most animals, so anything outside our range, dogs may well hear. Most will not bother them, but many will, in certain patterns or wavelengths. Many things emit such frequencies. I would certainly try and switch off as many applications as you can in the house to try and isolate your cause. You need to ensure the applications are off at the wall. I would guess that the cause will be a faulty appliance, but the the over current was not enough to blow the fuse. 
I have had this before in my house a few times, although never with animals present. Top contenders would be - irons, kettles, mobile phone chargers, microwaves, refridgerators, air con units (very common), portable fan units. Basically anything that charges or produces a heat change. Also consider faulty light bulbs, or maybe even your doorbell if you have one.
It may be also a low frequency emmiter, but this is less common, however can be equally unpleasant onthe animal ear. More like a pressure or vibration at times, and can cause physical pain. Earth tremors, explosions, mining in particular and some machine operations. Again you may not hear it beacause of the frequency and/or range. Check to see if there has been any blast mining or tunnelling in the area.
I would be very surprised if the problem isnt something along one of these lines, and would be very interested to know what you find. 
Good luck.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

To piggyback on Gilbert's idea. What if you switch off the power to your house for a minute, let you dh go back with his high tech device (his hearing aid) and see if the sound is still out there?

maybe monk or columbo could help us wrap up the mystery. Or we could write it up as a screen play for the tv? make some money?

beth, moose and angel


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

GilbertDK: thanks for the insights. Since this is happening some 200-400 feet away from the house as well as inside the house, would your suspicions about it being an appliance still stand? 

Also, remember that this is only happening in the late afternoon, and not every day. 

We're not in an area where there is any blasting or tunneling, although the sound waves from a blast would make sense. 

Beth, we're seriously discussing finding someone who specializes in checking out paranormal phenomena. Not so much because we think it's a ghost but because they would have the right equipment to check out the sound frequencies.


----------



## GilbertDK (Aug 31, 2007)

Although 200-400 ft does sound a lot, a low frequency wave will travel a very long way (100's miles+), so it is possible that blasting, tunneling, or military activitiy some distance away could be a cause. Hi fq's travel less distance, but a couple hundred feet is still definitely feasible, if strong enough. Some overhead, and underground wires and cables can also cause this under high loads, which could explain the unpredictable times.
Electricity loads do change in many appliances, so this would explain the unpredictable nature as well. I had a mobile phone charger that emitted sa very high pitch, barley audible tone, which didnt bother me much, but a dog would have gone crazy. Afternoons are generally high usage times, as are early evenings, with air-con, computers, and many general appliances working at the same time. Also the time when blasting takes place, and blasting does not take place every day.
Are there any military training areas near by, and do you get militart aircraft flying around?
Finally seismic activity may be a cause. Is there any known seismic activity in the surrounding 100miles or so? Animals are extremely well tune into enviromental noise and change.
Keep going with the investigation.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like we are on the same wavelength...


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Kimm said:


> Sounds like we are on the same wavelength...


 Groan! 

I'm trying to find a sound wave expert/engineer at the university who might be willing to take this on as a project. We have no military installations around here ... the closest is about 5 hours away in San Antonio. 

I keep hoping it will just stop as suddenly as it started.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

So, they are still being bothered? Maybe you can check with the physics department at the university as well as mechanical engineering?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

No new episodes, but Brandy is now afraid to even go outside. That makes potty time a challenge, and there's no way I can take her for walks. 

So far I've e-mailed two of her previous trainers -- asking for tips on calming them down/getting them under control when they are so frightened. 

The first, her obedience and agility trainer from Birmingham -- who has 50 years' experience training dogs -- read the messages but didn't bother to respond. 

The second, the somewhat off-center trainer who told me to stop vaccinating her for the rest of her life, simply referred me to an animal psychic in another state. 

Hmmmm ... with such responsive, useful answers maybe I should think about becoming a trainer.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

WOW I would be concerned, animals can always see what we can't. Friendly "things" arent a concern but this "thing" seems to want to harm someone...I would get out FAST!


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Have you thought about calling the previous owners of the house? Is that posible to see if they have insight?


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

May be you can ask a profesional member for that...
Coz my dog never doing like that ?!
Or i think thats because a new food that Brandy does not like it ?!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Lucky's mom said:


> Have you thought about calling the previous owners of the house? Is that posible to see if they have insight?


It's new construction, so we're the only owners. Given what we've discovered about canine epilepsy (see my other thread on Brandy almost having drowned yesterday), we're going to pursue that line of diagnostics first. 

Thank you so much for caring!


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am thinking seizures as well. We had Golden many years ago with mild seizures. His respones were very much like the ones Brandy is experiencing.

They do appear sometimes frightened, disoriented. He would often shake uncontrollably and appear confused afterwards. 

He did very well on medication. I think you are doing the right thing to get her to the vet. They can make an appropriate diagnosis and prescribe meds if needed.

I hope it all goes well for Brandy! Try not to worry, although I know that is difficult!


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I know you said you touched all over her body to see if she would react. I'll just share my experience from the end of July. Miss Nikki was coming down the outside steps, jumped in the air, kicked her back feet out like a bucking horse, and yelped in pain. Then she looked over her shoulder like she was worried about something behind her.

This came and went for several days. Sometime she would be totally normal. Other times she would yelp and look over her shoulder.

Long story short. She had Lymes Disease. She was reacting to her painful joints. I too, ran my hands over her body, legs and she never reacted to it. The vet did the same thing. Only after the blood test did we know it was Lymes.

I'm not sure if you live in an area that has a high incidence of Lymes disease. I do suggest you have a vet check her. There are diseases/injuries which may not be apparent to us at first blush.

Julie


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks Julie! The symptoms are close enough that I will add it to my list. Her vet appointment is in less than 2 hours.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Any news from the vet? This is like a mystery novel; I am very intrigued, although I'm also very sorry that it is happening to someone in real life. 

Also, just had a question...didn't you say your other dog had reacted like this once too? That would make me think it's not just Brandy's problem, but then again maybe Brandy just scared her. 

Anyhow, I hope you do have good news from the vet because I'd rather have a ghost than a sick dog.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

The vet took blood and we should get the results mid-week. Yes, Jenna had the same symptoms twice. If it IS seizures, as we think, I'm not even going to try to venture a guess as to why Jenna (who has hypthyroid seizures sometimes) had THIS kind of seizure too. 

It would make sense that she was reacting to Brandy's except that the 2nd time it happened, she was outside, out of sight of Brandy and hundreds of feet away from her.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

I was wondering if both kids had the same scared'ness at different times in different locations...I'm not sure seizures is the answer...did you do the Lymes test too? I kinda hope its Aliens...we can get Buddy to fix dat, K?


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't think the initial bloodwork will test for Lymes. This is a process of elimination, getting rid of the most logical first. Lymes and even West Nile Virus are on my list of possibilities.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Fingers crossed for the results.


----------

